# Gross Train Weight for Adria 677sp



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm thinking of towing a fiat Panda behind my 677 using an A-frame. Does anyone happen to know the gross train weight of the 677sp. I still don't have a user manual!!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi it probably wont be in the manual, look for the vin plate.

A little metal plate may be somewhere around by the entrance to the motorhome. Post the details and someone will tell you.

Roy


----------

